# Grundsatzfrage zur Aktualiät von Portage

## klemi

Hallo,

ich möchte mir gerne mal Gentoo anschauen.

Ich benutze z.Zt. (noch) SUSE.

Ich habe mir jetzt Online die Packete angeschaut, die Gentoo anbietet.

Dazu eine konkrete Frage an Hand von MySQL, welches ich auch benutze.

Von MySQL werden z.Zt. binäries bzw. RPMs angboten schon in der Version 4.1.7 (stable nach MysQL) . In Gentoo finde ich nur den Zweig 4.0.22. Kann ich die RPMs von MySQL in Gentoo an Portage vorbei installieren? Welchen Nachteil gäbe es dabei?

Auch der MySQL Query Browser liegt bei MYSQL schon in der Version 1.1.1 vor.

In Gentoo finde ich nur die Version 1.07 und die ist sogar noch maskiert, also noch nicht "Testing".

Allgemein sollen doch die Gentoo Packete immer sehr aktuelle sein oder habe ich da etwas übersehen?

Bin über Rückmeldungen dankbar!

----------

## Ragin

Von dem ganzen RPM Gedöhns würde ich die Finger lassen!!!

Wenn du Programme nutzen möchtest, die noch nicht in portage sind würde ich zuerst unter https://bugs.gentoo.org nachschauen, ob dort ein evtl. ebuild verfügbar ist. Wenn ja findest du unter http://www.gentoo.de / http://www.gentoo.org entsprechende Dokumentationen, wie du diese ebuilds einbaust (PORTAGE_OVERLAY).

Ansonsten hast du die Möglichkeit bestehende ebuilds zu verändern, damit du die neue Version erhältst oder einfach komplett neue schreiben.

Wenn du dem portage treu bleibst (und immer brav ebuilds benutzt) hast du auch keine Probleme bei der deinstallation oder bei Updates.

----------

## Voltago

RPMs installieren ist einfach:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge rpm
> 
> rpm -i --nodeps yourpackage.rpm
> 
> 

 

Das Problem dabei ist halt, dass man für die Dependencies selbst sorgen muß. Hast Du mal im Bugzilla nach mysql gesucht? Da flattern ja oft schon neuere Ebuilds rum, allerdings sind die natürlich nur sehr begrenzt getestet.

----------

## klemi

Ok,

aber ich möchte zunächst verstehen, warum bei einer so beliebten Software von MySQL es noch keine stable Ebuilts gibt von MySQL 4.1-er Reihe gibt? Schließlich gehört dieses Softwarepaket sicherlich zu den bekanntesten Paketen in der Linux-Szene überhaupt.

Liegt das an nicht kompatiblen Compilern beim übersetzen der Sourcen oder wo liegt es dran??

Wenn ja, bliebe mir nichts anderes übrig als ein Mischsystem zu bauen, was natürlich nicht sehr elegant ist.

Die RPMs, die von MySQL zur Verfügung gestellt wurden liefen bei mir unter Suse 9.0 eigentlich ohne große Probleme, auch das deinstallieren bei einem Update war nicht sehr aufwendig.

----------

## Gekko

Das bestimmte Pakete vielleicht etwas Zeit brauchen um ins Portage zu finden hängt auch damit zusammen, dass Gentoo damit unter Umständen noch ungelöste Probleme damit hat. Es kann einfach sein (warum auch immer) dass die Zusammenarbeit nicht klappen wird, ausser wenn man unschöne Hacks usw. einsetzt um das Ding zum laufen zu bewegen.

Ich bin immer schon der Meinung gewesen, dass Software nur dann z.B. geupdatet werden sollte, wenn es dafür einen triftigen Grund gibt (Security, supertoll neue Funktionen, die man einsetzen will und ähnliches). Was bietet das neue Mysql mehr? Ist es wirklich notwendig gleich das neue einzusetzen, oder läuft das was ich damit machen will auch mit der etwas älteren?

Ich denke diese Fragen sollte man sich stellen.

mfg, Gekko

----------

## Inte

 *klemi wrote:*   

> Ok, aber ich möchte zunächst verstehen, warum bei einer so beliebten Software von MySQL es noch keine stable Ebuilts gibt von MySQL 4.1-er Reihe gibt?

 Da hast Du Dein ebuild: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=62582

Stable werden die Pakete wenn der Maintainer entscheidet, daß alle aufgetretenen Fehler aus ~x86 beseitigt wurden. Vielleicht hat er auch gerade keine Lust, ist im Urlaub oder hat was Wichtigeres zu tun.  :Wink: 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## toskala

naja, das sind halt immer die problemchen die man dann damit heraufbeschwört.

break my gentoo und bugs.gentoo.org haben immer viel neuen schotter dabei  :Smile: 

aber ich schließ mich gekko voll an, updaten nur wenns wichtig ist. nich einfach so, nur weil man grade mal lust hat.

----------

## Robelix

1) https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=62582

2) Wozu die Eile? 99% der User würden wohl noch immer mit mysql-3.2x auskommen... Und gerade bei Server-Geschichten ist's mir bedeutend lieber es kommen nur bombenfeste ebuilds in's portage. Und wenn du wirklich "cutting edge" brauchst, dann musst du eben mal bugs.gentoo.org bemühen.

3) Daß SuSE gerne "Erster" schreit ist doch bekannt. Was manchmal aber auch ziemlich in die Hose geht - Stichwort reiser4...

robelix

----------

## Ragin

Es gibt schon größere Änderungen in MySQL4.1, die sich lohnen. Gerade, wenn man mit PHP5 arbeiten will kommt man bei Gentoo nicht um MySQL4.1 herum, außer man schreibt das ebuild so um, dass es keine Abfrage mehr macht, dass MySQL4.1 benötigt wird, um eine MySQL Unterstützung einzukompilieren (wer den Scheiss verzapft hat würde ich auch gern mal wissen).

Da MySQL4.1 schon seit langem funktionsfähig ist wäre es auch recht schön, wenn es bald kommen würde.

Ich würde dir aber (wenn du es nicht erwarten kannst (ich konnte es auch nicht)) empfehlen das ganze über ebuilds statt über RPMs zu regeln. Sonst hast du wieder Müll auf deiner Platte, den portage nicht verwalten kann und Updates später nur möglich sind, wenn du das RPM wieder runter schmeisst und über portage neu installierst. Dann kann es aber auch zu anderen Pfadangaben kommen, wodurch du wieder sinnlosen Ärger hast.

----------

## xces

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Gerade, wenn man mit PHP5 arbeiten will kommt man bei Gentoo nicht um MySQL4.1 herum, außer man schreibt das ebuild so um, dass es keine Abfrage mehr macht, dass MySQL4.1 benötigt wird, um eine MySQL Unterstützung einzukompilieren (wer den Scheiss verzapft hat würde ich auch gern mal wissen).

 

Falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist: Es gibt für die PHP 5.x Ebuilds 2 USE-Flags, die etwas mit MySQL zu tun haben: mysql und mysqli.

Wenn mysql gesetzt ist, werden die "alten" MySQL-Funktionen benutzt (http://de.php.net/mysql), wenn mysqli gesetzt ist, werden die neuen Funktionen benutzt (http://de2.php.net/mysqli), die MySQL 4.1.x benötigen. Du musst nichts, aber auch gar nichts am Ebuild selbst ändern...

----------

## Ragin

Wenn ich aber mysqli nutzen möchte benötige ich MySQL4.1.

Ich bin zwar inzwischen auch davon wieder abgekommen, aber generell hat man keine Möglichkeit PHP5 mit MySQLi Unterstützung zu kompilieren, wenn man nicht schon MySQL4.1 installiert hat (was aber ohne ebuilds aus bugs.gentoo.org nicht möglich ist).

----------

## klemi

Danke für die Diskussion.

Ich ahlte mal vor meinem realen Test von Gentoo fest, das hier auch nur mit Wasser gekocht wird.

Für das gezeigte Beispiel ist Gentoo nicht aktueller als andere bekannte Distris.

Mal schauen was die Zukunft bringt.

Danke noch mal an Teilnehmer der Diskussion.

----------

## zinion

Nicht aktueller aber dafür wahrscheinlich stabiler. Und leichter zu warten  :Wink: 

Aber mit Wasser kochen wir auch. Milch kocht schnell über und warmes Bier is eklig...  :Razz: 

----------

## c07

 *klemi wrote:*   

> Für das gezeigte Beispiel ist Gentoo nicht aktueller als andere bekannte Distris.

 

Dass Gentoo generell aktueller ist, ist sowieso ein Vorurteil. Du kannst aber damit ein System haben, das sich laufend ändert, was für Aktualitätsfetischisten meistens das eigentlich Entscheidende ist.

----------

## Squiddle

 *klemi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Für das gezeigte Beispiel ist Gentoo nicht aktueller als andere bekannte Distris. 
> 
> 

 

Ganz dumme Frage. Sind die RPMs von Novell? Sind die durch die QS von SuSe gelaufen? 

Schade dass man bei Novell nicht sehen kann, welche Paketversion die nun anbieten. Hier gehts ja noicht weiter  :Sad: 

http://www.suse.de/de/business/products/server/sles/packages.html

Gentoo ist nunmal sourcenbasiert und wenn MySQL so programmiert ist, dass es nur mit ganz bestimmten Compilerversionen läuft, dann ist es wahrscheinlich einfach nichts für Gentoo  :Smile: 

Für Sourcebasierte Distributionen ist es halt unpraktisch, dass z.B. der Intel C++ Compiler so arg teuer ist.

Wenn du also QS ungesicherte Binärpakete *brauchst* dann ist Gentoo leider nichts für dich  :Surprised: 

Aber zum Glück hat man ja die Wahl.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Source downloads
> 
> Compiler Advisory: Several users have reported random crashes and table corruptions when using MySQL binaries compiled with gcc 2.96 on the x86 Linux platform. We suggest that you use gcc 2.95 or gcc 2.91 to compile your own binaries. It should also be safe to use gcc 3.2.
> ...

 

----------

## meyerm

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> Was bietet das neue Mysql mehr? Ist es wirklich notwendig gleich das neue einzusetzen, oder läuft das was ich damit machen will auch mit der etwas älteren?

 

Ahh... Ordentlich verschachtelte SELECT-Abfragen... *traeum*

Letzte Woche musste ich ne Abfrage fuer eine total kranke Datenbank schreiben und bin nicht um das temporaere Anlegen von Tabellen rumgekommen da 4.0 die benoetigten verschachtelten SELECTs noch nicht unterstuetzt. Aber lieber das als 'ne ungetestete 4.1 auf'm Server  :Wink: .

----------

## stahlsau

naja, um mal die allgemeine Frage wieder aufzunehmen: Wie aktuell ist portage wirklich?

Ich hab ungefähr 360 Pakete auf meinem Rechner, von denen pro Woche ca. 20-40 geupdatet werden (emerge world). 

Wenn ich jetzt jede Woche oder jeden Monat oder wann auch immer alle Homepages der dev´s durchsuchen müßte, die evtl. vorhandenen Updates runterladen, entpacken, compilen müßte und dazu noch die sich vllt. verändernden dependencies und config-updates beachten würde, müßte ich mehr für meinen computer arbeiten als er für mich. Also imho kann sich in Sachen Aktualität und Benutzerfreundlichkeit von Portage keiner beschweren.

----------

## xces

 *Squiddle wrote:*   

> Für Sourcebasierte Distributionen ist es halt unpraktisch, dass z.B. der Intel C++ Compiler so arg teuer ist.

 

Kostenlos ist dir zu teuer? Oder stört dich nur, dass der ICC nicht frei ist?

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> Ahh... Ordentlich verschachtelte SELECT-Abfragen... *traeum*

 

PostgreSQL?  :Wink: 

----------

## meyerm

 *xces wrote:*   

>  *meyerm wrote:*   Ahh... Ordentlich verschachtelte SELECT-Abfragen... *traeum* 
> 
> PostgreSQL? 

 

Jaaaaa... Und Views. Und... ach... Naja, in der 4.1er kommen zumindest verschachtelte Selects und Views und sogar Stored Procedures sollen bald folgen  :Smile: 

PS: Ich habe die DB nicht aufgezogen - moeglichweise haette ich mich zwar auch fuer MySQL entschieden (war am Anfang viiiiel kleiner und sollte nie so wachsen  :Wink:  ), aber dann haette ich wenigstens nicht so eine kranke Tabellenstruktur genommen... *hompf*

----------

## Squiddle

 *xces wrote:*   

>  *Squiddle wrote:*   Für Sourcebasierte Distributionen ist es halt unpraktisch, dass z.B. der Intel C++ Compiler so arg teuer ist. 
> 
> Kostenlos ist dir zu teuer? Oder stört dich nur, dass der ICC nicht frei ist?
> 
> 

 

Wow, wusst gar nicht, dass es eine non-commercial Lizenz gibt.

Ich hatte nur die 399$ als untere Preisgrenze in Erinnerung.

Naja ich hab eh AMD  :Very Happy: 

----------

## meyerm

 *Squiddle wrote:*   

> Naja ich hab eh AMD 

 

Ist trotzdem ein x86. Der ICC produziert sogar fuer die Athlons einen besseren Code als der GCC. Klingt jetzt komisch, is' aber so...  :Wink: 

----------

## Sas

Einige in meinem Bekanntenkreis nutzen Debian unstable und wenn wir so mit unseren Notebooks da sitzen (Vorlesung ^^), ist mein Gentoo Testing im Normalfall doch etwas aktueller. Sicher gibts immer Ausnahmen, aber meistens sind die Updates bei mir ein paar Tage vorher aufm Rechner.

Das nur so am Rande als subjektive, persönliche Erfahrung ohne irgendwelche belegten Zahlen. Dafür gibts bei Debian natürlich mehr Auswahl und naturgemäß kürzere Installationszeiten  :Wink: 

----------

## moe

 *Sas wrote:*   

> bei Debian natürlich mehr Auswahl

 

Echt? Ich hab bis jetzt immer geglaubt, Gentoo hätte die grösste Auswahl.. Wo findet man eigentlich Zahlen darüber?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## zinion

Damit ist gemeint, daß der Nutzer bei Gentoo am meisten wählen kann was er nun installeirt und was nicht. Während bei anderen Distributionen immer gleich unglaublich viel Software mitinstalleirt wird, die man oft gar nicht braucht...

----------

## Genone

 *moe wrote:*   

>  *Sas wrote:*   bei Debian natürlich mehr Auswahl 
> 
> Echt? Ich hab bis jetzt immer geglaubt, Gentoo hätte die grösste Auswahl.. Wo findet man eigentlich Zahlen darüber?

 

Man guckt in die entsprechenden Repositories rein, allerdings sind diese Zahlen ziemlich nichtssagend, da Binärdistributionen für die meisten Gentoo Pakete mehrere Unterpakete haben (foo wird z.B. aufgeteilt in foo-libs, foo-devel, foo-server und foo-client), dazu kommen dann noch distro-spezifische Pakete (Gentoo's baselayout macht z.B. auf einem Debian System relativ wenig Sinn), insofern muss man bei solchen Vergleichen sehr vorsichtig sein.

----------

## Cirrius

 *meyerm wrote:*   

>  *Squiddle wrote:*   Naja ich hab eh AMD  
> 
> Ist trotzdem ein x86. Der ICC produziert sogar fuer die Athlons einen besseren Code als der GCC. Klingt jetzt komisch, is' aber so... 

 

Kann man mit dem ICC eigentlich bereits den 2.6er Kernel ohne vorheriges gepatche übersetzen? (Hab mich schon lange nicht mehr damit beschäftigt, da war der 2.4er noch aktuell...und man durfte immer toll patchen, also sorry für die Unwissenheit)

Falls ja, hat irgendjemand Geschwindigkeitsvorteile gegenüber dem GCC feststellen können?

----------

## meyerm

Also wenn Du gleich auf den Kern losgehen willst, dann schau Dir tcc an. Der kann den Linux-Kern mittlerweile auf aktuellen x86 Rechnern in unter 20 Sek. übersetzen... Und der produzierte Code soll zudem auch noch schoener und schneller sein (habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert  :Wink:  )

----------

## Cirrius

Hmm, das mit dem TCC habe ich schon vor ein paar Wochen (Monaten?) gelesen...  Ich glaube das erst, wenn ich es mit meinen eigenen Augen gesehen habe, es klingt nämlich einfach so unglaublich wie: Ich fülle in meinen Ford Fiesta einen Wunderkraftstoff und schon ist es ein BMW Z4...

Ich bin ja mal gespannt was der GCC 4 für Verbesserung bringt.

Der TCC Quellcode sieht auf jeden Fall schon ganz ordentlich aus, hab zwar nur eine Datei schnellstens überflogen, die Inline-Dokumentation ist verständlich...

das schreit ja schon nach einen Benchmark...

----------

